# The fishing has been GREAT!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The last handful of days it's been about as good as it gets for our boats drifting! We have boat(s) available for those interested in getting in on the action.

Daniel 979.240.5312
[email protected]
www.run-n-gunadventures.com


----------

